# Finally bought a boat in the water!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello to all. I joined the forum several weeks ago while searching the web for nesting dinghy references, particularly the Niccolls Lite NN10. It is a bit of a story which I will relate below. Initially I spent a several enjoyable hours reading posts in several different forums but not having participated in online forums before I was reluctant to post. There is so much information that it is quite intimidating at first. Where to start? How do I comment in a forum and not contravene the posting rules against promoting a product? 

Well first some background for this introduction. After that, I will try to offer information where I think I have something to add and look for guidance from more experienced forum members when I tread too close to the line.

The title refers to my first attempt to acquire a liveaboard sailboat several decades ago in which I purchased a package of plans for a 43 ft Bruce Roberts designed ketch. I built a mould and laid up the pram style dinghy in the maintenance shop ot the airport in Inuvik, in the Canadian Arctic while stationed there as a marine/aeradio operator. Several years later I purchased a hull and deck from a small manufacturer, another Roberts designed 25 ft sloop. It almost made it to launch before I had to sacrifice it to the house gods.

Fast forward to a couple of years ago.....

During the two year search for our 37 ft cutter we encountered the nesting dinghy online and actually visited the designer/builder, Barry Niccolls, at his shop in April 2008. After seeing it we decided to buy one once we found our sailboat.

So, in February this year, after completing the purchase of our Cherubini Hunter, "Hearts Content", we placed our dinghy order by Skype phone from Mazatlan, Mexico. In June we picked up our dinghy and began discussions which resulted in our buying the business. In July we began learning the production process working with Barry and here we are, dinghy builders and boat owners!

As a new boat owner I appreciate the wealth of knowledge available in these forums and I have no doubt it will be needed. The good news is that the proliferation of internet access, with wireless to the boat at Marina Mazatlan, means that I can crawl out of the engine access in the stern cockpit locker and search Sailnet for urgent answers whilst enjoying a cold cerveza. My Wife will appreciate that this is much less disruptive to the work schedule than heading up to the cafe next to the marina office to "network" with fellow boat owners.

I look forward to meeting you in the forums.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard, I too rather enjoy the warmer areas for boating.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to SN Steve. And congrats on having a business that will keep you sailing.


----------

